# What could be causing this?



## Gussy (Jun 28, 2017)

We noticed the other day that something is eating away at this board over an outside roof. The ground beneath has splinters of wood scattered. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forums gussy.

My guesses would be carpenter bees or wood boring beetles.

Many ways to get rid of them.

Google; how to kill carpenter bees or wood boring beetles.

Google pictures of their damage as well.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

What ever you have, it needs to be removed and replaced sooner better than later.


----------



## Gussy (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. Was worried it might be termites.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't think its termites. They like to eat from inside out. Like it moist and dark.

You can google termite damage as well. Lots of good info out there about them.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Doesn't really matter what, it looks like the birds are after them.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Nealtw said:


> Doesn't really matter what, it looks like the birds are after them.


Right, whatever was in there the wood peckers or sap suckers got em.


----------



## Davejss (May 14, 2012)

Woodpecker.


----------



## Gussy (Jun 28, 2017)

We do have a little woodpecker but I haven't seen him at this board.


----------



## tnprogrammer (Apr 16, 2014)

We have a lot of trouble with both carpenter bees and woodpeckers here around Nashville. For starters, spray some type of sealer on that wood to help keep the bees off of it. Second, I use Talstar P insecticide on my deck wood (even though it is sealed with a solid stain) and that keeps pretty much everything away. No bees usually means no woodpeckers.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

It's definitely wood boring bees, then a predator after them.

Depending on the roof type, you can sister-up some treated 2x4's if you do not mind the look. If a metal roof, then prob not.

Next, you better treat all the rafters for wood boring insects. There's been some recommendations, but you need something that can penetrate the wood and stay resident for awhile. You also want to spray in all the bored out holes/areas real well bc if there are any eggs [and were not taken by the predators], you do not want them hatching. You might have to do this for a couple of seasons each spring/summer.

Good luck-tstex


----------



## Gussy (Jun 28, 2017)

Thanks everyone for all the helpful advice.


----------



## Mitaela Drayne (Aug 31, 2017)

You must be taking good care of them. And try to find out whatever it is. Such that, any further damage can be stopped right there.


----------



## San_Antonio (Nov 28, 2017)

You can send your pics via email to [email protected] for identification. Maybe even get info on how to stop this from occurring in the future. We like to do things ourselves, but if the problem is beyond your control, they can help with that as well.


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

Looks like a woodpecker to me. Carpenter bees make perfectly round holes that you usually have to feel for on the underside of wood boards.


----------

